# Motorized beach cart



## feelin' wright

Anyone use a motorized beach cart? My dad is disabled so it is hard for him to drag his cart on the beach so I would like to get him one that is motorized. He loves pompano fishing and I feel awful that he has not been able to enjoy it this year since he cannot use his cart. 

Any advice on building a motorized beach cart for him? I was thinking about a PVC frame and the newer monster traction power wheels tires would work. I have some small electric motors from some old power wheels and a 5lb 12v battery which I think it is acceptable. Would one axle or two be better. I was thinking one as that is less resistance on the motors. 

Any tips or has anyone built one of these and knows what I should look out for. 

Thanks in advance

Joey


----------



## todd in the bay

how are your legs?


----------



## grey ghost

i been wnting to do the same thing** I would get a aluminum pier cart, & start there with electric motor etc. Plenty room on them, will have to modify a bit, but very lightweight with those!


----------



## feelin' wright

todd in the bay said:


> how are your legs?


Not quite sure what you mean here Todd.


----------



## WhereYak?

Photo from website:










I have a motorized unit I'm getting ready to put up for sale. It's the Fish N Mate power unit that fits their carts.

The one I have is brand new. They sell new for 339.99 new plus $22.00 shipping. 

See website: http://www.rodrack.com/fishing-cart-accessories/power-kit/

*I'm asking $275 for the one I have.* 

I will be back in the Pensacola area in mid -June and can deliver there to save shipping costs.

*Product Description*
*Power Fish N Mate kit. *Designed to attach easily to the large and Jr. fishing carts. Designed especially to walk along with your cart instead of having to strain to pull it in those tough situations such as soft sand or long distances along the beach or bridges. 
*Power Kit Includes* : 
(2) 6.5 X 16" Pneumatic 4 Ply tube tires
Power unit with 2 speed control box. 
Includes gear driven motors
Stainless steel axle
Marine fuse holder with spare 30 amp fuse included

*POWER CART KIT EASILY ADAPTS UNDER THE FISH N MATE OR FISH N MATE JR. CARTS.12 VOLT POWER DRIVEN GEAR REDUCTION UNIT. LARGE TIRES INCLUDED AND MOUNTED ONTO UNIT. 12 VOLT MAINTENANCE FEE LAWN & GARDEN BATTERY REQUIRED AND NOT INCLUDED. MAKES EASE OF SOFT SAND BY WALKING INSTEAD OF PULLING OR PUSHING YOUR CART. NO NEED FOR ALTERNATIVE TIRES.*​


*[email protected]*​


----------



## barefoot

todd in the bay said:


> how are your legs?


???


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

I can see it now..........some dick LEO giving you a ticket for a motorized vehicle on the beach.


----------



## Fishermon

WhereYak? said:


> Photo from website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a motorized unit I'm getting ready to put up for sale. It's the Fish N Mate power unit that fits their carts.
> 
> The one I have is brand new. They sell new for 339.99 new plus $22.00 shipping.
> 
> See website: http://www.rodrack.com/fishing-cart-accessories/power-kit/
> 
> *I'm asking $275 for the one I have.*
> 
> I will be back in the Pensacola area in mid -June and can deliver there to save shipping costs.
> 
> *Product Description*
> *Power Fish N Mate kit. *Designed to attach easily to the large and Jr. fishing carts. Designed especially to walk along with your cart instead of having to strain to pull it in those tough situations such as soft sand or long distances along the beach or bridges.
> *Power Kit Includes* :
> (2) 6.5 X 16" Pneumatic 4 Ply tube tires
> Power unit with 2 speed control box.
> Includes gear driven motors
> Stainless steel axle
> Marine fuse holder with spare 30 amp fuse included
> 
> *POWER CART KIT EASILY ADAPTS UNDER THE FISH N MATE OR FISH N MATE JR. CARTS.12 VOLT POWER DRIVEN GEAR REDUCTION UNIT. LARGE TIRES INCLUDED AND MOUNTED ONTO UNIT. 12 VOLT MAINTENANCE FEE LAWN & GARDEN BATTERY REQUIRED AND NOT INCLUDED. MAKES EASE OF SOFT SAND BY WALKING INSTEAD OF PULLING OR PUSHING YOUR CART. NO NEED FOR ALTERNATIVE TIRES.*​
> 
> 
> *[email protected]*​



pretty cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## dsar592

I made this years ago. I took a regular wagon and put the power wheels and motors on the wagon. I used the same battery which is a 12 volt. I had to add a two way switch and a 12 to 6 volt reducer on one side of the switch so it would run in low speed. It works great. I dont know if pvc would be strong enough but you could figure this out and make your axles and I think it would work good.


----------



## Aerophd

*Electric Beach Cart*

I am considering of going to full production of a high quality electric beach cart. I am wondering / market analisys, how much would someone pay for a unit like this?


----------



## Bobby P

*Purchase*

Is this still available. [email protected]


----------

